# Long island golden retriever club hunt test



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

LIGRC Hunting Retriever Test, May 18, 19, 20. Otis Pike Preserve. Master on Friday, double JH SH Saturday and Sunday. Entry on Entry Express.

Come and enjoy. We are expecting a nice spring.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey gdgli,
I had entered Gladys in Master but she's been in season, hasn't been in the water, can barely do singles, and made mincemeat out of the birds at training yesterday .... sooo ... I'm going to go pull her before closing. 
Shame because I was looking forward to it for a while.
Some of my fellow training groupies entered so I might go hang out for the day if anyone wants to give me a ride.
If it doesn't work out, I'm sure I'll see you around this summer. Hope your test is a smashing success!
 Dawn


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

C'mon down! We'll chat!

Entries are low. I have missed SBGRC training due to conflicts. The one I registered for got canceled. Oh well...


----------

